# Songs from youth that evoke your happy personal memories



## BlunderWoman (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Guitarist (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 19, 2016)

Neil Diamond - _Cracklin' Rosie  _


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 20, 2016)

2 weeks before I turned 12.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 20, 2016)

Plus I had hair like Blackmore


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 20, 2016)

I love the song, Mockin' Bird Hill by Patti Page. Even when I was very young I loved the song. It seemed to me the perfect place to live, peaceful, no worries, happiness all the time.


----------



## Guitarist (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks, Ameriscot, for that video.  I will never forget that night.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 20, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I love the song, Mockin' Bird Hill by Patti Page. Even when I was very young I loved the song. It seemed to me the perfect place to live, peaceful, no worries, happiness all the time.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 20, 2016)

Thank you SeaBreeze for posting my song.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 22, 2016)

You're very welcome Ruth.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 22, 2016)

Innocence, I was about 8...My Dad would let me play this like five times on the jukebox.


----------

